# [solved][ot]Cpu throttle

## pkrzykowski

Mam notka z Celeronem M, gdzie Intel sztucznie wylaczyl speedstepa. Poniewaz raczejniezbyt czesto wykorzystuje pelna moc procesora (np. teraz  :Wink: ), zastanawiam sie nad jego spowolnieniem.  Czy cpu throttling jest tym czego szukam?? Czy pozwoli to na zmniejszenie temperatury oraz zmniejszenie poboru energii??

Jesli ktos ma jakies ciekawe linki to chetnie poczytam.

----------

## nelchael

Poczytaj o ACPI throttling (/proc/acpi/)

----------

## pkrzykowski

Poczytalem. Niestety nie odnalazlem jasnej dla mnie informacji na pytania ktore mnie mecza. Strona acpi.info rowniez nic mio nie powiedziala.

Rady typu RTFMF chyba na tym forum sa nie na miejscu. Osoby nie lubiace czytac i uczyc sie raczej trudno namowic do korzystania z Gentoo...

Ktos ma cos do opowiedzenia o praktyce, bo potrzebuje czegos wiecej niz pustyyych sloganow i podbijania sobie numerkow z postami.

----------

## nelchael

A wiec odpowiadam na pytania z pierwszego postu:

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Czy cpu throttling jest tym czego szukam??

 

TAK

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Czy pozwoli to na zmniejszenie temperatury oraz zmniejszenie poboru energii??

 

TAK

PS. z takim:  *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Ktos ma cos do opowiedzenia o praktyce, bo potrzebuje czegos wiecej niz pustyyych sloganow i podbijania sobie numerkow z postami.

  podejsciem do ludzi bardzo szybko ich zrazisz do siebie.

----------

## pkrzykowski

Dzieki za odpowiedz - dzieki za ostrzezenie. Zanim pytam na forum wole sam poczytac: 1. man programu 2. odnosniki z mana 3. Forum (to, lub np. linuxquestions) 3. google

Jak rozumiem, cpu throttle nie tyle zmniejsza czestostliowsc zegara, co po prostu powoduje hlt na calosci co ktorys cykl (np. co drugi) ?? Wiec w sumie jest to funkcjonalny (choc energetycznie nie tak doskonaly) odpowiednik speedstepa??

Jeszcze raz dzieki za odpowiedz. Tutaj malo osob ma notki - wiekszosc postow dotyczacych mojego sprzetu jest niestety po niemiecku..  :Sad: 

pozdro

----------

## nelchael

ACPI throttling jak i speedstep zmieniaja czestotliwosc z jaka pracuje procesor.

speedstep -> umozliwia ustawienia

powersave - energooszczedne

performance - wydajnosciowe

userspace - pozwala zmieniac czestotliwosc w zakresie min - max (np. u mnie to 1,2 i 1,8 GHz) co 1 KHz Tak mozna sprawdzic parametry speedstepa:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

nelchael@nelchael cpufreq$ cat scaling_available_governors 

powersave performance 

nelchael@nelchael cpufreq$ cat scaling_max_freq 

1800000

nelchael@nelchael cpufreq$ cat scaling_min_freq 

1200000

nelchael@nelchael cpufreq$ 
```

jak widac jest to dosc elastyczne i banalnie proste w uzyciu - interesuje nas katalog /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq. UWAGA: wszystkie czestotliwosci dla cpufreq podaje sie w KHz!!

A jak ustawic tryb dla procesora? Tak:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

nelchael@nelchael cpufreq$ echo powersave > scaling_governor
```

To ustawi 'powersave' - czyli tryb 'battery friendly'  :Wink: 

Teraz ACPI throttling -> umozliwia obcinanie mocy procesora w scisle okreslonych "porcjach":

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cd /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/

nelchael@nelchael CPU$ cat throttling 

state count:             8

active state:            T0

states:

   *T0:                  00%

    T1:                  12%

    T2:                  25%

    T3:                  37%

    T4:                  50%

    T5:                  62%

    T6:                  75%

    T7:                  87%

nelchael@nelchael CPU$ 
```

Jak widac moj procesor teraz dziala na 100% (te procenty odczytuje sie smiesznie, bo 100% - wartosc obok Tx), jesli bym chcial przyciac go do 50% mocy:

```
nelchael CPU # echo 4 > throttling 

nelchael CPU # cat throttling 

state count:             8

active state:            T4

states:

    T0:                  00%

    T1:                  12%

    T2:                  25%

    T3:                  37%

   *T4:                  50%

    T5:                  62%

    T6:                  75%

    T7:                  87%

nelchael CPU # 
```

Jesli chce, zeby procesor dzialal na 13% mocy:

```
nelchael CPU # echo 7 > throttling 

nelchael CPU # cat throttling 

state count:             8

active state:            T7

states:

    T0:                  00%

    T1:                  12%

    T2:                  25%

    T3:                  37%

    T4:                  50%

    T5:                  62%

    T6:                  75%

   *T7:                  87%

nelchael CPU # 
```

Mam nadzieje, ze troche pomoglem  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Wiec w sumie jest to funkcjonalny (choc energetycznie nie tak doskonaly) odpowiednik speedstepa??

 

 :Confused:  hmm... speedstep to jedno a throttling to drugie. najlepiej pocztaj na intel.com. tam jest specyfikacja. poza tym na acpi.sf.net jest o throttlingu, co prawda nie za duzo, ale jak jest napisane o throttlingu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note that "performance states" are much more power-efficient than throttling and/or CPU power management.

 

..inaczej mowiac speedstep jest "much more efficient" od throttlingu. Nie widze specjalnie zwiazku miedzy throttlingiem i speedstepem - jak rozpatrujemy rzeczy na poziomie ucinania cykli. To sa kompletnie dwie rozne techniki. Throttling ogranicza Ci calkowicie wydajnosc porcka. Sam uzywam na swoim kompie jednego i drugiego. Przyczym gdy mocno ogranicze go throttlingiem zwalnia niemilosiernie, a jak jest jeszcze na battery mode...

Istotna sprawa jest ze z doswiadczenia wiem ze throttling zminejsza znacznie temperature na procku (czyli dla tych co chodzili na fizyke widza ze to cos ma wspolnego z napieciem/natezeniem/moca  :Wink: ) ale pracuje sie znacznie lepiej na speedstepie.

w kazdym razie nie maja zwiazku ze soba te dwie metody.

takie moje 2 grosze

pozdr

ps. takie male OT pytanie do nelchaela. z tego co pamietam to masz booka. probowales moze uzywac tego nowego governora w cpufreq w jajku, co dostosowuje sie do aktualnych wymagan kompa? jak to dziala?

jakos od kilku tygodni uwazam z mm patchami bo mi za bardzo pomieszaly na filesystemach i wole sie nie wychylac.

----------

## nelchael

 *quat wrote:*   

> ps. takie male OT pytanie do nelchaela. z tego co pamietam to masz booka. probowales moze uzywac tego nowego governora w cpufreq w jajku, co dostosowuje sie do aktualnych wymagan kompa? jak to dziala?
> 
> jakos od kilku tygodni uwazam z mm patchami bo mi za bardzo pomieszaly na filesystemach i wole sie nie wychylac.

 

Hm... AFAIK dziala on tak, ze im wieksze obciazenie tym szybciej jest ustawiony procesor. Nie korzystalem z niego - mam tylko dwa governory: powersave i performance - korzystam z daemona 'user-space' do zarzadzania procesorem przez cpufreq, a throttling odpuscilem. Tak jak napisales pracuje sie z tym bardzo kiepsko.

----------

## pkrzykowski

hmm, celeron M nie obsluguje speedstepa...  :Sad:  Temu sie zaintewresowalem throttlem. 

Moje pytania wynikaly z tego, ze pobawilem sie troche zmiana wartosci i nie zauwazylem duzych wahan temperatury. Bede musial powtorzyc testy: zrobic je pod maksymalnym obciazeniem (np. seti) przez okreslony czas.

Walcze, poniewaz gdy temperatura rdzenia osiaga 50C to wlacza sie wentylator, ktorego troszke w nocy slychac...  :Wink: 

Ten procek (wedlug sisoftsandry) jest porownywalny do XP1500 i troche szybszy od P4 2.0GHz. Polowa, lub cwierc jego wydajnosci do pracy zupelnie wystarcza. Zrobie testy i zobacze kiedy xvid fullscreen zacznie ciac...  :Wink: 

Pozdro

P.

PS. Masz karte wifi?? Ile chodzi twoj na baterii??

----------

## nelchael

Nie mam wifi  :Smile: 

Co do throttlingu: rowniez nie zauwazylem duzej roznicy temperatur. U mnie duzo lepiej sprawuje sie cpufreq.

----------

## quat

mi z kolei na throttlingu temp spada z 48 ponizej 38. no ale musze wlaczyc ponizej 5 stopnia (no wtedy komp tylko do czytania sluzy   :Smile:  ) 

mam p4-m 1.8

pozdr

ps. a co do baterii i wifi to mocno zalezy jaka karta wifi. o ile mi wiadomo swietnie sie sprawuja dell trumobile i intele 2200bg ale jedynie na miniPCI. bo na pcmcia zre baterie migiem. wlasnie zmieniam na miniPCI bo mi lekko starcza na niecale 2 godz.

----------

## nelchael

Hm.. no wlasnie - wtedy komp jest nieuzywalny  :Neutral:  przy normalnej pracy temperatura utrzymuje mi sie w okolicach 59 stopni - powyzej wlacza sie na chwilke wiatraczek i spada do 58, kiedy to wylacza sie wogole  :Smile: 

PS. tez mam p4m 1.8GHz  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> przy normalnej pracy temperatura utrzymuje mi sie w okolicach 59 stopni
> 
> 

  normalna tzn. przy emerge -e world ?  :Wink:  a tak serio to u mnie w okolicach 45-48 to jest na przegladaniu www plus gimp, anjuta, torsmo, xmms.

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> powyzej wlacza sie na chwilke wiatraczek i spada do 58, kiedy to wylacza sie wogole 

 

 :Shocked:  w ogole Ci sie wylacza?? mi dopiero w okolicach 45 tak sie dzieje. majstrowales cos z trip pointami?

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> PS. tez mam p4m 1.8GHz 

 

czyz nie piekna liczba? nie taka okragla jak 2.0. trzeba wprowadzac troszke roznorodnosci. a'propos nie ma ktos na zbyciu P4m 2.0?  :Wink: 

----------

## pkrzykowski

szczesciarze - mi przy 50 sie wlacza. Co do uzywalnosci, to przy 1/4 jest calkiem ok. maszyna biurowa  :Wink: 

Wifi mam bg2200 na sterownikach http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net

Mozna tez przez wrappera (tez dzialaly). Co do kart wifi, to minipci jest ok jesli chodzi o baterie, ale ma gorsze zasiegi. Poza tym np ta karta intelowska nie obsluguje RF monitora, wiec nie dzialaja zadne narzedzia do wardriving'u...  :Sad:  . Jak zmieniasz karte to przede wszystkim zobacz ktora obsluguje RFmon.

Pozdro

----------

## quat

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Poza tym np ta karta intelowska nie obsluguje RF monitora, wiec nie dzialaja zadne narzedzia do wardriving'u...  . Jak zmieniasz karte to przede wszystkim zobacz ktora obsluguje RFmon.

 

oooo tego to nie widzialem. pewnie padnie na della. a co do anteny, to wlasnie wkladam sobie dodatkowa w booka. Podobno jest znacznie lepiej niz na jednej (no nie podobno ale na pewno) przy czym trzeba sprawdzic czy diveristy antena jest obslugiwane (w send i receive - czasem tylko jest w tym drugim, vide starsze delle).

no nie ma co porowanywac z zewnetrznymi, ale ciekawe jak bym wygladal jakbym wszedzie gdzie pracuje wyciagal cus antenopodobnego.

pozdr

ps. taki maly ot sie zrobil...

----------

## pkrzykowski

ok - zmieniam stan na solved i OT  :Wink: 

ooo - wkladzasz sobie dodatkowa... - tego nie wiedzialem  :Wink:  Z tego co wiem anteny na minipci to po prostu fragmenty izolowanego przewodu. Co wkladasz??

Co do karty - nie patrz na "producenta" tylko na OEMa ktory dla np. DELLa robi np. karty i na jakim ukladzie bazuja... Poza tym karty na minipci maja duzo lepsze anteny i zazwyczaj wieksze moce wyjsciowe  - m. in. stad wyzszy pobor mocy.

W sumie najlepsze sa stare Orinoco na pcmcia...  :Wink: 

----------

## quat

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> ooo - wkladzasz sobie dodatkowa... - tego nie wiedzialem 

 

mozna jak masz mozliwosc podlaczenia dwoch (np intel) a masz w book-u jedna  :Very Happy: 

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Z tego co wiem anteny na minipci to po prostu fragmenty izolowanego przewodu.

 

i tak i nie  :Wink:  bo przewod jest izolowany (nawet jak jest dobra antena to ekranowany) ale tak na prawde istotne jest co jest na jej koncu.

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Co wkladasz??

 

standardowa antene do compaq (no teraz to hp). ale co trzeba z bookiem zrobic to historia.

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Co do karty - nie patrz na "producenta" tylko na OEMa ktory dla np. DELLa robi np. karty i na jakim ukladzie bazuja... 

 copy that.  :Wink: 

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> Poza tym karty na minipci maja duzo lepsze anteny i zazwyczaj wieksze moce wyjsciowe  - m. in. stad wyzszy pobor mocy.

  :Shocked:   lepsze anteny?? hmm . pewnie zalezy od karty. co do anten to ogromnie zalezy jak sa rozlozone na booku. nie wiem jak ma fujitsu ale wiem ze niektore ibm to maja troszke nieciekawie bo w podstawie. compaq+hp maja w zawiasach lcd lub troszke wyzej. najlepiej by bylo miec na gorze lcd -> najwyzej lub po bokach screena. To wlasnie chce zrobic.

 *pkrzykowski wrote:*   

> W sumie najlepsze sa stare Orinoco na pcmcia... 

  a tu sie zgodze ale troszke za wolno na nich jest...

pozdr

----------

## pkrzykowski

hmm, widze ze zglebiales temat...  :Wink:  coz, az do niedawna nie interesowalo mnie GDZIE i JAKA jest to antena... wystarczylo mi ze wiem jakie standardy obsluguje: tyle wystarczy zeby uszczesliwic klienta  :Wink: 

Chyba zobacze jak to jest w moim  :Wink: 

Co do kart to testowalismy na Fujitsu-Siemensie Lifebook S6120 i karcie pcmcia linksys WPC54G wsadzonej w Toske Portege 7220.

Aha, linksysy sa na podobno niezlym Broadcomie i maja duza czulosc dla trybu "g":

http://www.fen.pl/index.php?go=2&act=3&produkt=440&profil=5000&pid=44&kid=11&fenecom=e2746283e8e5d685aec03d3810d2e101&crc=f6cc1b812b44b4f0fd1599c4948085d3

----------

## quat

klopot jedynie ze ja wlasnie dlatego zmieniam na miniPCI bo nie moge/niechce miec na pcmcia -> za bardzo wystaje i przenoszeniem mam klopot, a nie chce urwac czegos w booku. bede jeszce raz zastanowic sie na chipsetem. hp polecilo mi karte della i intela (ze wskazaniem na pierwsza). 

ale moze jeszcze cos poszukam.

a jak broadcomy dzialaja na linuksie?

pozdr

----------

## nelchael

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   przy normalnej pracy temperatura utrzymuje mi sie w okolicach 59 stopni
> 
>   normalna tzn. przy emerge -e world ?  a tak serio to u mnie w okolicach 45-48 to jest na przegladaniu www plus gimp, anjuta, torsmo, xmms.

 

Przy takiej normalnej pracy (gkrellm, xfce4, gvim, aterm, xmms i psi) chodzi wlasnie w okolicach 59.

 *quat wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   powyzej wlacza sie na chwilke wiatraczek i spada do 58, kiedy to wylacza sie wogole  
> 
>  w ogole Ci sie wylacza?? mi dopiero w okolicach 45 tak sie dzieje. majstrowales cos z trip pointami?

 

Nie, ale niezly pomysl  :Twisted Evil: 

 *quat wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *nelchael wrote:*   PS. tez mam p4m 1.8GHz  
> 
> czyz nie piekna liczba? nie taka okragla jak 2.0. trzeba wprowadzac troszke roznorodnosci. a'propos nie ma ktos na zbyciu P4m 2.0? 

 

Tia....  :Wink: 

PS. pkrzykowski SKROC TEGO URLA!!! (bo mi sie forum rozjechalo)

----------

## pkrzykowski

no chyba jest roznie:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207645&highlight=broadcom+wardriving

bedziesz musial poszukac... moze CISCO.... ?? 

Nie wiem - nie meczy mnie to - jeszcze  :Wink: 

----------

